# Maxant 3100P



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Well after a month or so of trying to decide on an extractor we finally took the plunge. Today we ordered the Maxant 3100 P. I have only heard good reviews on this extractor. I certainly hope we made the right choice.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Should work just fine.

 Al


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Extractor came today :bouncy: :bouncy:


----------

